# Hawaiian Chicken



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2002)

This takes 3 days of marinating time so plan ahead.

skinless, boneless, chicken breasts
buttermilk

1/2 cup soy sauce
2/3 cup dry sherry (just not cooking sherry)
2 cups pineapple juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 TBS msg (I didn't use and I didn't add salt)
2/3 tsp. garlic powder

Soak chicken in buttermilk for 24 hours.  Rinse and put in clean bowl.

Pour enough sauce to cover chicken breasts.  I only used 3 so I had about half left over.  Marinate for 36 to 72 hours.  

(I only marinated 24 hours, it was good but the next time I will do the whole 2 days)

We grilled and they were yummy, yummy, yummy - just like Steak and Ale's.  Oh, that's right, this was the clone recipe!


----------

